# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Guzki na tarczycy,  dobre wyniki krwi

## Karmena

Po badaniu usg lekarz podejrzewa przewlekłe zapalenie tarczycy. Dziś robiłam badania krwi i z tego co widzę to są dobre tsh 2,332 norma do 5,600 ft4 0,98 norma do 1,12 anty tpo 4,4 norma do 9 anty tg 0,0 norma do 4,0. Czy mimo to diagnoza lekarza może się potwierdzić?

----------

